# If You Can't See All The Categories...



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

There are many categories that may not be visible when you initially view the recipe book. To view them all:

1. Go the main page of the recipe book;
2. Scroll down toward the bottom of the main page where it says: "Display Options";
3. Under where it says sort order, sort by, you will see a drop down box next to "*From The*". You want to choose "Beginning" so it reads "From The" "Beginning";
4. All categories and recipes will now be visible.​
Here is a site for recipe converter to change those recipes that are in metric measurements as well as a recipe calculator to automatically convert a recipe to feed a crowd: http://www.thatsmyhome.com/recipes/converter.htm

Please remember that no comments are permitted in this forum -- recipes only.


----------

